# Weight Loss Help.



## dannym24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there, first time poster here , I think I'll start off just like everyone else has started off lol my name is Danny and I'm fat and unfit there I said it they always say the first thing to do is admit you have the problem lol . I never used to be this way though I used to be very fit and not really fat at all I played football 4/5 times a week with training and 5 a sides and also done tae kwon do for a long time but times changed I started working more and drifted away and now only play 5 a sides once a week ! Hence the reason I think I've gained alot of excess weight well that and not eating as healthly as I should but hopefully that's about to change and with your help I hope. I have joined a gym and started buying fruit and brown bread veggies n stuff like that at the gym I'm doing around half an hour on the treadmill or bike then doing weights tht my friends are doing but kind of going round in circles as they want to bulk up n I want the opposite basically I have a belly and man boobs I'd like to get rid of and generally become fit again, when I'm at the gym I get frustrated when I'm tired because before I used to be able to go harder for longer now it seems role reversal !

I'm hoping someone can help me here with a healthy eating program and a good weight loss program to get rid of this fat as I'm becoming more and more conscious when I go out like pulling at my shirts which gets very uncomfortable , I've read you don't have to do alot of work on the treadmill or bike which seemed confusing to me as I would have thought that's what I'd need more than doing weights so I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction and help me on my way . I hope to record my progress on here for other people as well thanks in advance .

Danny.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi danny and welcome to muscle chat, firstly let me say it is good you can pinpoint your issue and are trying to do something about it.

There is no problem with you prioritising your first issue before moving on, get yourself fit enough to train, dont work too heavy on weights and generally train within yourself for a few weeks and let your body adapt to the training before moving on and training harder, one thing you should do weights before your cardio, this is better for fat burninig.

There are plenty of examples of training regimes and diets on here if you look in the right sections, but to tighten up your diet is a must.

Can you give us some stats like age, height and weight, this will give us a better picture of where you are presently.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi..

Weight loss is a not a big problem..If you concentrate on your exercise and diet because both of these can only help to loose weight.You just keep regular exercising and fix your proper diet.For that you can also take advice of dietitian..

Regards,

Sophia Smith

www.whey-protein.co.uk


----------



## banter691466868016 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi danny, im new here as well but have been training for a while so here my 2 cents, biggest thing I would say is keep it simple and be patient

cardio - cycle or walk to work if possible, leaves more time in the gym for weights, or go for a cycle or walk on lunch

weights - get a program that trains every muscle group over the course of a week, by a trainer at the gym, as weights carry on burning fat for upto 12 hours later - plus the more muscle mass you have the more calories you burn on a daily basis.

nutrition - the biggest thing for me was kicking the carbs and processed foods, google the paleo diet, I think its the best all round one out at the moment and very easy to follow and cut the booze down to 1 day a week or all together if you can -plus eat a truck load of veg, fruit, meat and drink plenty of water

supplements - get a good strong fish oil (myprotein.com), low carb protein shake (usn igf-1), and maybe some tribulus pro - these just speed everything up.

internet - research the **** out of all the above and you will start dropping weight fast

hope this helps and keep us posted on how your doing


----------



## dannym24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Alright guys thanks very much for the replies hope to put alot of this information to good use , some stats - I'm 23 , around 5" 9" and currently weigh just over 13 stone , i had started going to the gym then had to stop due to damaging ligaments playing 5 a sides , so now that I'm starting to get back into it I thought why not treat it like starting from scratch and get the food I eat in order and get the right type of exercises sorted out because I feel it would be easier having a routine to keep to rather than just jumping on a machine thats free or copying my friends who want to become big lol ill check out that paleo diet as well thanks and ill also look into protein shakes , ill have a look around this forum to try find some routines to try out , ill keep updating my progress if i see any lol thanks again no doubt ill be here asking questions every other day !

Danny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Well you will need diet and exercise. Remember there is no such thing as "spot reduction". However since you want to focus mainly on your legs do more lifts with your tights, this will build lean muscle and burn off any excess fat you have. Do cardio for all around health and make sure you stay away from foods that are rich in saturated or trans fats. Try to ease up on the carbs as well but do not eliminate them. Get a mixture of foods in your diet and remember a variety of colors!! Good luck I'm sure you will do great.

I get a good deal on my supplements here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Now the time has been changed. Every person is conscious about his health. So you can lose the weight by different methods. Do exercise daily. Drink 16-18 glass of water and make a proper diet plan.


----------

